# my period is 11 days late but my tests are neg :(



## Toni

Hi girls,

Firstly I'd just like to say thank you for letting people like myself read all your comments and advice on this forum - I (like many others I'm sure) have been "visiting" this site for a few months now and it always reassures me to hear that there are many other people in the same boat as myself and so many of my little queries and concerns have been answered on here so thanks a million for that.

I was just wondering if any of you could shed any light on my latest little episode... My husband and myself have been TTC since I came off my pill at the end of August last year. We are in no big panic for anything to happen as we both knid of know its probably going to take a while as I have been on the pill for the past 12 years and it will take a wee while for my cycle to get normal etc .... So I came off the pill in August my next period came September 26th, October 28th and my last period was November 29th. My period still hasn't arrived yet and since boxing day I have had all the usual PMS signs such as tender breasts, emotional, abdominal pains etc .. I feel like many other girls i'm noticing symptoms more at the moment as falling pregnant is obviously on my mind a lot - I feel like I need to pee all the time, increased discharge (sometimes I'm convinved my period is here as my pants are so wet but no blood), constipated blah blah blah!!! BUT I have tested twice now using HPT's (Clear blue) and both are negative so I can't be pregnant can I? I do have an appointemnt with my Doctor but its not til next Wed so I'm going to get a blood test and have a wee chat. My mum has said that she thinks the HPT's can take longer with different people to pick up the hormones and another friend had to go to the Doctor 3 times for tests before they picked up that she was pregnant. 

I really dont mind that much if they come as at least then I would know whats happening ... Before going on the pill my periods were always regular and I have never experienced a period coming as late as this but at the same time I have only been off the pill for a few months now so do you think my body could still be trying to sort itself out? I know this is a hard question for you guys to answer as every individual is different and I'm not writing this in the hope you tell me I might be pregnant but i was just wondering if anybody might have some experiences or views that might help me.

Thanks for reading this girls! All the very best to you all x


----------



## dakini

If you're regular, and AF's late, then there is a chance, especially if you know when you O'ed. It doesn't sound like you have been charting or using OPKs so you may not know that. And yes, it can take awhile for your body to sort itself out after coming off BCP.

Your Mom is right, some women don't pass a lot of the hormone tested for into their urine, so HPTs can take awhile for some women. A blood test is always a better method for more accurate results.

Hope that helps! Welcome to B&B!


----------



## faith_may

You should wait a few more days and test again, good luck :hugs:


----------



## Toni

Thanks Dakini and Faith may! maybe there is a tiny wee bit of hope - sure you never know! I did track my ovulation in November using the tests and I ovulated on the 15th and because my periods were coming quite regularly around the same date I just guessed for December and thought it would be around this date again so made sure we were active that week (evry second day roughly). I dont want to keep things fun and not be analysing everything too much - if its meant to be then its meant to be! Thanks for your help x


----------



## Mervs Mum

sounds promising. Good Luck :dust:


----------



## HAYS

good luck hun
x


----------



## AutumnSky

You sound EXACTLY like me at the moment!! Except I'm not quite as late as you - only between 3 - 5 days late, but all BFN's. I'll also be going to the GP next week if AF doesn't show up!!

Good luck - hope it's a BFP for us both!!


----------



## Toni

You girls are all so nice aawwww! Yeah autumn sky i was reading your posts and we do sound like we're in the same boat here .... its so hard because you feel like you're all over the place when you're unsure! One minute I'm thinking "no dont be silly those tests can pick up on the tiniest amont of hormones" then i think "well maybe there is a chance because its so unlike me to be so late so something must be going on in there!" you look everything up on the internet like a psycho and as for checking your pants for blood I feel like I'm never off the loo having a look haha ... well its best to try and not get too obsessive about the whole thing and as my partner always says "whats for you wont go past you" so I just try and think about that x PS I meant to say in my last post I DO want to keep things fun and not I DONT want to - Think my mind is all over the place right now I keep making mistakes - i even threw my lovely new xmas pj's my husband got me in the bin last night toatlly by mistake and he found them in there wondering what was wrong with them! I actually meant to put them in the washing basket ....


----------



## diva4180

good luck hun, hope it means its a bfp for you!

:dust:


----------



## Sweetie

Good Luck, will keep you in my thoughts...


----------



## ladymilly

hi I'm new here too. the same thing happened to me in December. I was really late. I was about a week and a half late and really thought I pregnant. did loads of hpt (it felt like about a million!!):blush: but af came with a bang. I couldn't believe it. :cry: I am ttc since June last year and I was on bcp for 7 years. That was the first month that af had been irregular since coming off bcp. I think af was due to arrive yesterday but nothing yet. I can't be sure now when because of last month. I'm afraid to think that I could be pregnant after being so disappointed. I know exactly what you mean when you say you wish af would either come or not. Its worse not knowing especially with all the bfn. Good luck and its nice to know that someone else is in the same boat. everyone is so nice here :hugs:


----------



## Toni

Its so confusing isn't it lady milly? I keep thinking my af will be here soon too, as like you were, I'm nearly 2 weeks late now ... I think I've even got to the stage now I'm boring myself thinking about it let alone jibbering away to my husband every day about it! I have a feeling tho that this isn't the month for me and my cycle has just got all mixed up because of pill .... I know what you mean tho about not knowing how long your cycle now is - thats what annoys me the most because I had it in my mind my cycle was 31 days and now god knows what it must be ... Well at least I know that this is not uncommon and like yourself there are probably loads of people in the same boat as us. Sure u never know what can happen - this might even be the month for you and you dont even know it! I'll let you know how I get on next week with the Doc and I'll be thinking of you so let me know how you go this month good luck xx


----------



## ladymilly

hopefully its both our months toni. at least we know that we not the only ones going through this. I'll let you know if af comes or not. good luck xx:dust:


----------



## clairew28

Hello to you all :hugs:

Just reading all of ur messages, i know i've found a great website. You are all very friendly and supportive to each other.
Your problems are so much easier to deal with when you know someone else is having them too.

I have a 2yr old son, and my fiance and i have been trying for the past 14 months to get pregnant again. :crib:We've not had any luck - until this week?
I am now 6 days late, but i don't know what to think.
Can anyone help? Please....
My period is never late. Just before i was due i had stomach cramps as usual, and for a couple of days i felt sick. But i've done 4 tests now,all negative!
I spoke to a nurse, who told me to book an appointment for a weeks time. I've tried to get one for next tues (will be 12 days late), but no appointments available!!
Help :sad2:


----------



## mlyn26

Claire W28,

I am in same boat too. I only started TTC in Nov after coming off BC in October. Had 31 day ccle nov & dec and now 5 days late but tests coming back :bfn: :hissy::hissy::hissy:

SO FRUSTRATING!!

Will make doc apt for blood test hopefully on Tuesday.

Good luck all 

:hug:


----------



## mommy2leilani

boooo...lets turn this into a venting thread! :rofl:

im 6days late. keep going to the bathroom checking for something down there. went and got a chepie test from the dollar store. came up :bfn: at lunch
hmmmm....just waiting it out with you gals. :munch: Im 29 and my body wants to carry another baby so bad. i have a 7yr old girl and 

SHE WANTS A SISTER!!!!:hissy: :hissy:


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Hi Everyone,

I am in the same boat as you all are.... the :witch: last visited me on December 14th and I havent seen her yet. I really dont have many symptoms to report except just started getting nauseous a couple of days ago, constipation and a head ache. 

I broke down and bought a FR and got a big :bfn: with no sign of the:witch:.

Hmm I guess I will try again and test in a couple of days.

:dust: for everyone.


----------



## mommy2leilani

Sandi: gosh 2 weeks late! whats the deal with that? how long do you plan on waiting it out? i think once i hit the 10 day mark im going to the dr. 

whats in our water? lol


----------



## Sandie_Cali

mommy2leilani said:


> Sandi: gosh 2 weeks late! whats the deal with that? how long do you plan on waiting it out? i think once i hit the 10 day mark im going to the dr.
> 
> whats in our water? lol

I have no clue!! Lol Do you think I should go see a doctor?? I think that would be a great idea. 

I didnt test for awhile cause I was really bummed out when I got my period in December, I was 100% sure I was, I am now even scared to test, I was that disappointed. :( 

Are you still waiting for :witch:


----------



## mommy2leilani

Sandie_Cali said:


> mommy2leilani said:
> 
> 
> Sandi: gosh 2 weeks late! whats the deal with that? how long do you plan on waiting it out? i think once i hit the 10 day mark im going to the dr.
> 
> whats in our water? lol
> 
> I have no clue!! Lol Do you think I should go see a doctor?? I think that would be a great idea.
> 
> I didnt test for awhile cause I was really bummed out when I got my period in December, I was 100% sure I was, I am now even scared to test, I was that disappointed. :(
> 
> Are you still waiting for :witch:Click to expand...

yeah im still waiting. im such a bad girl. i tested twice today. once at lunch then about an hour ago. im not having any symptoms at all thats the strange part.

what happened last month? if i were you i would see a dr. they usually like to see you if your 10 days late. (thats what the nurse told me)


----------



## Sandie_Cali

I think that is a great idea, I will call the doctor tomorrow morning.

Buuuuuuut I am also going to test again in the morning lol :blush: I would be soo happy if this were a :bfp:

How later are you mommy2leilani???


----------



## mommy2leilani

Sandie_Cali said:


> I think that is a great idea, I will call the doctor tomorrow morning.
> 
> Buuuuuuut I am also going to test again in the morning lol :blush: I would be soo happy if this were a :bfp:
> 
> How later are you mommy2leilani???


im 6days late. im going to try and hold out and test again on sunday.


----------



## snugglebot

Keep in mind with the holiday season, the stress of it may have delayed your ovulation. This has two results:

1) conception takes place later, therefore implantation occurs later and therefore hormones will show up later

2) or if conception didn't occur, then AF will show, but it will be late because ov was late.

If this happens to you alot, BBT tracking might help. I am just starting myself because I travel alot and found it messes my cycle. By tracking my temp, I know when I ovulated and if it was late or not, and then I hope after a few months, I will know my avg. luteal length and can predict when my AF is due, regardless of stress because I will just count from when my temps showed my ovulation. 

Good luck to all of you! I hope it is #1 for you all!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm also in the same boat. 8 Days late and still nothing. Going to doctors if i get to 2 weeks late xx


----------



## mlyn26

Argh this is so frustrating isn't it ladies :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

My period is still late- was due last friday so 7 days late now :confused:

Did a cheapie superdrug test yesterday and still :bfn:

Think i will ask for a doctors apt for tues. What do you say when you call?! Would the nurse do the blood test? Should i call up on Monday and tell the receptionists the situation, assuming :witch: hasn't come by then, and then they can advise who i see/how long i should wait to come in?

Good luck to everyone

:hug: coming your way


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Hi Ladies,

I am still late, and not signs of AF :witch: I took another FR and a :bfn: I have an appointment with my doctor on Monday, hoping to get some anwers.... BFP would be great and I hope it is true about the holidays and oving late. That would be a gift in itself.

:hug: and lots of :dust:


----------



## tinkerbell82

I'm in the same boat as you ladies, im 6 days late today and no sign of AF and all tests are coming back :bfn:....its getting so frustrating because ive never been this late in a cycle in my life!!! im also such a worrier so am paranoid something is wrong with me! we put soooo much effort into last month and all signs would be for a test to scream out 'YOUR PREGNANT' but no...nothing. :cry: I just want my period to come now so i can move on! i feel like im stuck between a rock and a hard place. Thanx to you ladies who have posted your situations because i realise this is more common than we think, which reasures me a bit. I just wonder if there is something in our water?! will keep checking this thread to see how you all get on! good luck ladies. xXx :hug:


----------



## clairew28

:friends:Hi to everyone.
Thanks for the messages.

Just thought i'd write on update on what's been going on - nothing :grr:
I am now 10 days late! I've done a :bfn: every morning now - haven't done more than that cause i think it's a waste. If i'm pregnant surely i will get a :bfp: but surely if i wans't then :witch: would show up! Have absolutely no idea about anything now! 

I just feel lost :help:

I've got the docs tomorrow, so hopefully i should be a bit wiser. But there seem to be no guarantees, even then.:shrug:


----------



## tinkerbell82

just a quick update, what appears to be AF has shown up today! 7 days late!! im so relieved, good luck to you other ladies, i hope af shows up so you can move on, or you get your bfps!! xxx


----------



## mommy2leilani

any more updates? im still waiting it out. im about 11 days late now which never happens. tested last night and this morning with BFN. it would be just my luck to go in to get a blood test and af arrive that night....thats why im driving myself crazy waiting.


----------



## clairew28

Hi, mommy2leilani ;)
I feel exactly like u - had a blood test today, and won't get the results till fri afternoon. I'd bet money on it that AF shows up before then


----------



## mlyn26

Was supposed to go to dr's yesterday but due to icy conditions couldn't get there! Now i have to wait it out until at least next week if witch still hasn't arrived. 12 days late. : (


----------



## Wishingfor#2

I am glad to hear (and not glad) that there are others out there that are late and still getting :bfn:, I am about 4 days late, and I ovulated much later than normal this month, but have been very stressed lately, lots of stuff going on. But I am NEVER late more than 1 day.... and to top it off I am going to cancun on Saturday and would like to know if I should aviod the alcohol or drown my sorrows in it.... we have been trying for our second since 10/07 could this be the month???


----------



## mommy2leilani

i just went and got 5 poas from the dollar store. felt kinda strange buying so many at one time but oh well. :rofl: im trying to hold my urine and will test in a bit. figured since i purchased 5 of those bad boys i can afford to test today and tomorrow morning. :wacko:


----------



## mommy2leilani

mlyn26 said:


> Was supposed to go to dr's yesterday but due to icy conditions couldn't get there! Now i have to wait it out until at least next week if witch still hasn't arrived. 12 days late. : (

why arent you poas???


----------



## mommy2leilani

clairew28 said:


> Hi, mommy2leilani ;)
> I feel exactly like u - had a blood test today, and won't get the results till fri afternoon. I'd bet money on it that AF shows up before then

thats why i havent went to the dr's yet. it would be just my luck that happends to me too.


----------



## Wishingfor#2

mommy2leilani said:


> i just went and got 5 poas from the dollar store. felt kinda strange buying so many at one time but oh well. :rofl: im trying to hold my urine and will test in a bit. figured since i purchased 5 of those bad boys i can afford to test today and tomorrow morning. :wacko:

I feel the same way... I usually buy 5 or more at a time and I get the strangest looks from the cashier... oh well, they are cheap !!! I just bought 5 the other night and now I am down to 2... will use one tomorrow and Friday morning and then I am off to cancun for a week... currently 4 days late, but ovulated late, and no signs of AF, but several :bfn:

:dust: to you mommy2leilani !


----------



## mommy2leilani

ugh! just poas and :bfn: . can :witch: just ride in on her broom so i can stop with all the "what if" thinking.

im going crazy over here :hissy:


----------



## clairew28

:hug: to all. Am glad i'm not the only one who's going insane! :rofl:
The next 2 days are gonna be horrible - but at least i should know one way or another.
If :witch:is gonna say Hi i wish she would hurry up. I am just keeping everything crossed i get a :bfp:. Have been trying for 16months now, am never late - :witch: was due 13 days ago. Trying not to get my hopes up - keep thinking the more :bfn: i get, the less chance that i'll get :bfp:
Just gotta keep busy the next couple of days.
Gotta go to bed now, all this thinking is making me :sleep:

Fingers crossed for everyone :dust:


----------



## clairew28

mlyn26 said:


> Was supposed to go to dr's yesterday but due to icy conditions couldn't get there! Now i have to wait it out until at least next week if witch still hasn't arrived. 12 days late. : (


Noooooooo. That's awful :sad1: Have u not had a :bfp: yet?
Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## shoesnob

I was 4 days late the month before my bfp


----------



## Wishingfor#2

Shoesnob -- CONGRATS on the :bfp:
:wohoo:

Maybe it will be my month, just need to wait a couple more days and not have :witch: show up.....


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to give you all an update. I went to the doctors on Monday and was given a prescription of provera. She said that if I got a :bfn: on my blood work to start taking and I should get my period in 10 days, if I have not they will do more testing. I will find out tomorrow if I am :bfp: or :bfn: from the blood test. 

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :bfp::bfp:

:hug: AND :dust: To everyone!!!!


----------



## buffy

Hi girls, 
It's reasuring to find so many of you in the same boat. I'm glad i'm not alone in this. I'm now 6 days late and am driving myself crazy! i've done about 3 pregnancy tests - the first 3 days before my period was due and the other 2 yesterday (2 different brands, just in case! All BFN, although i've been feeling really weird for about 2 weeks now. Really tired/wiped out, waking up hungry in the middle of the night and craving weird things like ham rolls, sore and itchy boobs and peeing more. I usual feel the sore boobs and sometimes even the need to pee more in the week running up to my period, but the other things are unexplained! I've had lots of crampy feelings in my uterus for a couple fo weeks too and am now even getting little shooting pains in my hips and my ribs - both sides. I have no clue what my body is doing and i'm thinking if AF does not appear over the weekend i'm going to go to the doctors and beg for answers next week. I've had a previous ectopic and i really want to be very careful and catch anything that might be wrong as early as possible! I'm worrying myself silly, which is probably another factor in Aunt Flo staying away!! I really really really want a BFP and a healthy pregnancy though!


----------



## mommy2leilani

13 days late now. poas with fmu and bfn. would think if im pregnant that i would have a "+" by now. im giving up on testing for this month, its too "thought time consuming". i will wait it out and if af doesnt arrive by the end of this month i will make a dr's appt. 

good luck to everyone. :)


----------



## clairew28

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................. It's killing me waiting till tomorrow afternoon for my results. Will have to ring from work to speak to doc - so will either have a huge smile on my face or want to cry my eyes out (which is more likely).

Don't think am gonna sleep properly tonight - having a couple of glasses of wine! My tests are still comin up BFN so just having 2 - fingers crossed this will be the last night i can drink for a while !


----------



## Sunshine80

I know how you feel.....I'm officially 12 days late today. 

I'm having cramping and pressure in my lower abdominal, back pain, sore boobs and feeling really tired. 

2 negative tests but I decided that I'm going to the doctors tomorrow and hopefully he will tell me that I'm pregnant.:happydance::bfp:

Good thing is your not alone in this.....keep us posted and good luck!!!


:hug:


----------



## mlyn26

mommy2leilani said:


> ugh! just poas and :bfn: . can :witch: just ride in on her broom so i can stop with all the "what if" thinking.
> 
> im going crazy over here :hissy:

I know the feeling. 2 weeks late today. POAS this morning. As usual :bfn:
:hissy::hissy::hissy:
I totally know what you mean. If AF just came we could move on to the next round. I now feel like i'm missing out as would be ovulating on Monday if normal. Argh!

xxx


----------



## ellydu

was just reading through your thread, having the same trouble myself, i miscarried in Nov and ttc since has been a nightmare to track when AF is due etc, but going by a 28day cycle my period should have been here on feb 3rd but still not here yet...tested this morning 6th feb an had a very faint positive! have bought two more tests to test in a few days to make sure...keep tested as u may not have o'ed when u think u did! good luck! x


----------



## Wishingfor#2

Well Ladies, my wait is over :witch: showed up today, very light but it is there, and of course the night before I leave for Cancun !!! I will be out for a week and I am hoping to come back and see a bunch of :bfp: from all you ladies !!!!!


----------



## mommy2leilani

cancun should be awsome. have enough fun for the rest of us and dont forget to relax too. when you get back you'll be all rested up and ready to start trying again. :)


----------



## clairew28

Wishingfor#2 said:


> Well Ladies, my wait is over :witch: showed up today, very light but it is there, and of course the night before I leave for Cancun !!! I will be out for a week and I am hoping to come back and see a bunch of :bfp: from all you ladies !!!!!

That's great (well you know what i mean), :witch: showed up at the perfect time. Obviuosly all the worrying was a nightmare, but at least you can enjoy your holiday. Hope u have a fab time - worry free x :happydance:


----------



## clairew28

15 days late, loads of home :bfn:, and one :bfn: blood test
Need i say more
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## beau_belle

16 days late and just a tonne of :bfn:

going to book a doc appointment with the nurse on monday!! hopefully get a blood test"


----------



## RavenRose

I'm so glad I'm not alone in this. It's so reassuring to hear everyone else is going through the same thing. I last had a period on the 9th December and its getting to the point where I'm missing my second period. I started testing three weeks ago and just got several BFNs. My doctor has been less then helpful and won't do a bloodtest or scan. :( Instead I'm left guessing with 60 days of no period! I have sports which I never get, greasy hair and my boobs are killing me like never before. Sat on the sofa crying last night they were in that much pain. I have also had cramping in my stomach for about 3 weeks now. Hmph! 

I've given it a week of not testing so will see what happens when I test at home again later on. Time for a change of doctor too I think.


----------



## teenybash

OMG!!!!! 60 days! i would be demented. im 13 days over 8 :bfn: and going out of my mind already.... how are you coping? did you find a more useful doc?

an update from all the other waiters would be brilliant too (nudge nudge)

:hug::dust::hug:


----------



## Makeupdubai

Same here...10 days late..negative tests with clearblue...dunno wots up coz iv been gettin the witch like clockwork until now.......do i test agin?


----------



## teenybash

i would but then again..... im addicted lmao


----------



## nervouspains

This happend to my friend!
All HPT read negative... 3 months on still NO period...
went docs... was told she was 11 weeks pregnant through a blood test!

xxx


----------



## nervouspains

Oh Im sorry, i didnt read the entire post!

Good luck getting those :bfp:

xxx


----------



## Lexi_Love305

So I too am very late for AF . . . currently 14 days late and had a TON of BFN's with POAS. Called my doc today and she said not to worry about it unless i am in pain (which Im not). She said to wait another week, test again and then if I don't get my period this next month to call again. So frustrating since I have never skipped a period in my life ( even when I was on the pill where you only get 4 periods a year, i would get an extra one or two a year!). So I am just in the waiting game too. Good to hear that I am not the only one to experience this . . . makes me feel better.


----------



## clairew28

Finally after 18 days, loads of :bfn:, and a :bfn: blood test :witch: has shown up!!!
I've never been so relieved! :happydance:
Yeah, am gutted but at least i can finally move on. Hopefully we can get back to normal and start a fresh and hav plenty more :sex:
Fingers crossed for a :bfp: next month. 

:hug: to all


----------



## clairew28

Lexi_Love305 said:


> So I too am very late for AF . . . currently 14 days late and had a TON of BFN's with POAS. Called my doc today and she said not to worry about it unless i am in pain (which Im not). She said to wait another week, test again and then if I don't get my period this next month to call again. So frustrating since I have never skipped a period in my life ( even when I was on the pill where you only get 4 periods a year, i would get an extra one or two a year!). So I am just in the waiting game too. Good to hear that I am not the only one to experience this . . . make me feel better.

 Ahh, don't doctors drive u mad - they really don't seem to understand how important all this is to us. The unexplained and the not knowing is the worst thing about it all. 

Is this ur 1st? How long have u been trying?
Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hug:


----------



## mommy2leilani

RavenRose said:


> I'm so glad I'm not alone in this. It's so reassuring to hear everyone else is going through the same thing. I last had a period on the 9th December and its getting to the point where I'm missing my second period. I started testing three weeks ago and just got several BFNs. My doctor has been less then helpful and won't do a bloodtest or scan. :( Instead I'm left guessing with 60 days of no period! I have sports which I never get, greasy hair and my boobs are killing me like never before. Sat on the sofa crying last night they were in that much pain. I have also had cramping in my stomach for about 3 weeks now. Hmph!
> 
> I've given it a week of not testing so will see what happens when I test at home again later on. Time for a change of doctor too I think.

60 days thats crazy! call the office and get a new doc asap. you need to know whats going on with your body. im 18 days late and waiting for the doc to get back to me today so i can go in for blood work.


----------



## Lexi_Love305

This is my first month so of course my period has to play tricks with me


----------



## mlyn26

I'm still waiting people. 17 days late. My bb's are killing be, aching all round top and near armpits. Never experienced this before. 

I want some of you to say you got BFP's coz my hope has all but gone and need some inspiration! 

Good luck girlies 
xx


----------



## mommy2leilani

if your boobies are sore there is a really good good chance you are preggors mlyn. with leilani that was my first sign. at that time i didnt even know that was a preggor symptom. lol


----------



## Lexi_Love305

17 days late and still BFN????!!!!???? Myln26 you must be going crazy.

Mommy2Leilani: how far along were you when your bb's started to hurt/get bigger when you were pg with your first? I am just curious as to when all that fun stuff starts in pregnancy :)


----------



## mommy2leilani

my soreness started around the same time af was due to visit. i remember i spotted for 1.5 days and i thought af was here but then the spotting just stopped. the soreness continued though and just got worse everyday. i dont remember but knowing myself i probably poas 7-10 days later. 

makes me wonder now because im not experiencing any soreness but i did have some brownish cm a few days back just once when i wiped. been testing for 2 weeks now and nada!


----------



## caline

I am so suprised to read so many posts from people in exactly the same boat as me! I've been TTC for 18months and :witch: is late for the first time. Now 5 days late. Have had one :bfn: with a clearblue yesterday and am now going to wait til maybe Thursday until I use the 2nd CB test. Felt really emotional, crying etc yesterday and I sometimes get this a day before the :witch: arrives, so i am feeling less hopeful than I was before I got all pathetic and teary! he he.


----------



## mlyn26

I am still waiting. CD68! Definitely docs for me next week!

x


----------



## clairew28

Why are so many girls i know pregnant!? :baby: Including my best friend - don't get me wrong, i'm so happy for her. But on the same hand i'm so gutted :sad2::sad2:

I feel like crying as i write this. 
It's now been 18months since we started trying for our second baby, and i'm starting to feel lost.
Why hasn't it happened yet? Is it ever gonna happen? - it really doesn't seem that way.

I've had blood tests, and swabs taken - all have come back fine.
So have got appointment with doc on tues to dicuss what next. Referral to hospital i think - am scared. I want to go but don't. I don't know what they'll do, i haven't asked what it involves yet as i never thought it would go this far. I'm scared they'll find something wrong


----------



## mikababy

I have just put a post up about this, should have done a search first!

I'm due :witch: yesterday/today, but no sign (always bang on time normally). Have done a POAS, but tested negative. 

Had no idea it was possible to be up to 3 weeks late. Wow. How do you all manage to stay sane?? 

Wishing :bfp: to you all!


----------



## griffinh

I'm 11 days late, all the signs except morning sickness, 3 BFN. Runs in my family though!

FX for the BFP!!!


----------



## shazza83

I have came off my pill and last month it did not come at all I have been off mine from xmas in March I had a weird AF I hardly bled I could of got away with wearing a panty liner. In April I had no AF I used an opk and I know I am 11dpo so just hoping that witch does not return


----------



## clairew28

mikababy said:


> I have just put a post up about this, should have done a search first!
> 
> I'm due :witch: yesterday/today, but no sign (always bang on time normally). Have done a POAS, but tested negative.
> 
> Had no idea it was possible to be up to 3 weeks late. Wow. How do you all manage to stay sane??
> 
> Wishing :bfp: to you all!


Hi, how did u get on?


----------



## fingercrossed

Hi i saw this conversation and i had to have a nosey
af was dues sun/ monday and i poas this morning but it negative, OH thinks i preggie because i have some unusual cravings and am eating more (normally i dont really have an appetite) and i need a wee every 10 min.
still no sign of af and i normally have all the signs and she is never ever late
hope you get bfps soon xx


----------



## confuzed12

Hello,

i'm new to this but here's my story.....af was due on july 9th i took


----------



## confuzed12

confuzed12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i'm new to this but here's my story.....af was due on july 9th i took a test on the 6th bfn then on the 12th bfn.....then on the 12th and 13th I noticed a brownish pink discharge with streaks of red blood (i know tmi) but only when I wiped on the 14th nothing then on the 15th there it was again but only for that one wipe it hasn't happened again since...I have no pregnant symptoms accept a little nausea and tiredness but that's it and no symptoms that af is coming either.....nervous to take another test cause I so want a bfp this would be my third child want 4.....has this happened to anyone and thy got a bfp????


----------



## confuzed12

confuzed12

Hello,

i'm new to this but here's my story.....af was due on july 9th i took a test on the 6th bfn then on the 12th bfn.....then on the 12th and 13th I noticed a brownish pink discharge with streaks of red blood (i know tmi) but only when I wiped on the 14th nothing then on the 15th there it was again but only for that one wipe it hasn't happened again since...I have no pregnant symptoms accept a little nausea and tiredness but that's it and no symptoms that af is coming either.....nervous to take another test cause I so want a bfp this would be my third child want 4.....has this happened to anyone and thy got a bfp????[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dwells1210

My husband and I have been trying to conceive for a little over a year. I read tons of books/blogs, charted, even stopped drinking *every month during the 2ww.*My cycles kept getting longer and longer 28, 31, 35, the longest at 43 days in April. In May I took birth control pills to regulate my period and it worked, for 2 cycles. This time it didn't come as scheduled so I took an HPT on cd33 (to give some time for hcg levels to show). Negative. More negatives on CD34, CD37, CD40. I have been cramping for 2 weeks, eating like crazy, tired, lots of discharge (so much I ran to bathroom to check for AF often) plus when I lay on my tummy, it feels like a knot in my lower abdomen. *I also felt like I was getting fatter, but after all this time I figured I was back on my irregular cycles and bloated from overeating. On cd43 I had my annual appointment and asked for another test. She was trying to tell me urine and blood test would yield the same results, but I insisted on a blood test. Low and behold, it was :bfp:. I have been visiting this sites for a few months but never posted until now because I see few people return with :bfp: There's hope ladies!!*


----------

